# Glaskugelwissen benötigt: Welche Leistung können die Widerstände ab?



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Hallo,
für Tests möchte ich gerne ein Netzteil (Batteriesimulator) belasten. Leider hat der Kunde dafür, bis auf eine (sehr alte) Ausnahme keine Widerstände.
Beim vorhandenen ist kein Typenschild dran. Es sind drei in Reihe geschaltete Widerstände. Hat einer grob eine Idee welche Leistung die für ca. 5-10 Minuten mit Pausen von 5-10 Minuten vertragen können?


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für Tests möchte ich gerne ein Netzteil (Batteriesimulator) belasten. Leider hat der Kunde dafür, bis auf eine (sehr alte) Ausnahme keine Widerstände.
> Beim vorhandenen ist kein Typenschild dran. Es sind drei in Reihe geschaltete Widerstände. Hat einer grob eine Idee welche Leistung die für ca. 5-10 Minuten mit Pausen von 5-10 Minuten vertragen können?


Nicht, dass ich Dir mit folgender ZusatzInfo weiterhelfen könnte, Oliver, aber vielleicht jemand anderes:
Welche Abmessungen haben die Dinger? Die FlachStecker sind vermutlich von der Variante 6,3 mm (so als grobe MassStabsAngabe)?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich Dir mit folgender ZusatzInfo weiterhelfen könnte, Oliver, aber vielleicht jemand anderes:
> Welche Abmessunden haben die Dinger? Die FlachStecker sind vermutlich von der Variante 6,3 mm (so als grobe MassStabsAngabe)?


Die Flachstecker haben 6mm, richtig. Der Widerstandsdraht hat eine breite von 4mm und eine Dicke von 1mm. Die Wickelkörper haben einen Durchmesser von 5cm.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Haben denn alle 3 Widerstände denselben WiderstandsWert? Beim mittleren lese ich 0,8 Ω und beim rechten 10,8 Ω.
Wenn unterschiedliche Widerstände in Reihe betrieben werden, dann ist die Belastbarkeit der Widerstandes mit dem höchsten WiderstandsWert auschlaggebend.
Mit welcher Spannung willst Du die Widerstände betreiben bzw. bei welcher Leistung?
Wäre ggfs der Betrieb eines Ventilators zur Kühlung möglich?
Hast Du Informationen darüber, an welcher Spannung die Widerstände ursprünglich betrieben wurden?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Haben denn alle 3 Widerstände denselben WiderstandsWert? Beim mittleren lese ich 0,8 Ω und beim rechten 10,8 Ω.


Naja ... der Rechte würde (nach Abzug von Gekrickel) für mich auch noch als 0,8 Ohm durchgehen.
Ich denke also, dass sie alle etwa den gleichen Widerstandswert haben ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Ja 3 * 0,8 = 2,4Ohm


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... der Rechte würde (nach Abzug von Gekrickel) für mich auch noch als 0,8 Ohm durchgehen.
> Ich denke also, dass sie alle etwa den gleichen Widerstandswert haben ...


Genau so habe ich beim ersten Hinsehen auch gedacht, Ralf.
Aber dann erinnerte ich mich, dass Denken Glückssache sein soll und man im Zweifelsfall gar nicht misstrauisch genug sein kann. 



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ja 3 * 0,8 = 2,4Ohm


Und was genau hast Du nun mit den 2,4 Ω vor, Oliver?
Geplante Belastung bzw. geplante BetriebsSpannung?
Ich versuche ja nur, die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, bis sich jemand meldet, der die Widerstände (er-)kennt und exakte Daten liefern kann ...

Ansonsten könnte man erwägen, mit den Widerständen zu "experimentieren".
Glühen würde ich bei den Dingern vermeiden wollen, weil das die Oxidation stark beschleunigt und die LebensDauer vermindert (und die WiderstandsWerte verändern würde).


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und was genau hast Du nun mit den 2,4 Ω vor, Oliver?
> Geplante Belastung bzw. geplante BetriebsSpannung?
> Ich versuche ja nur, die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, bis sich jemand meldet, der die Widerstände (er-)kennt und exakte Daten liefern kann ...
> 
> ...


Ich möchte an einen Batteriesimulator temporär eine Last hängen um ein paar Tests zu machen und dafür die Widerstände nehmen, weil nichts anderes derzeit hier verfügbar ist.
Es gibt keine geplante Betriebsspannung und auch keine geplante Betriebsspannung. Beides ergibt sich ja aus dem, was die Widerstände vertragen. Ich kann den Batteriesimulator eh nur minimal belasten, weil hier auch gar keine passende Anschlussleitung und Sicherung vorhanden ist, dass erfolgt erst beim Aufbau vor Ort. Hier soll das Teil nur mal grob getestet werden und ob die Software soweit passt.
Ach ja, Lüfter kommt da auch nicht ran, ist einfach ein Provisorium.


----------



## sunny22 (5 Mai 2022)

Bauchgefühl sagt 1-1,5kW kann man damit verheizen. Werden dann so um die 3-400°C heiß.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Es gibt keine geplante Betriebsspannung und auch keine geplante Betriebsspannung. Beides ergibt sich ja aus dem, was die Widerstände vertragen. Ich kann den Batteriesimulator eh nur minimal belasten, weil hier auch gar keine passende Anschlussleitung und Sicherung vorhanden ist, dass erfolgt erst beim Aufbau vor Ort.


Dann will ich Dich mit meinen hartnäckigen Fragen nicht weiter löchern.
Du könntest also Deinen BatterieSimulator an die Widerstände anpassen und bist nicht darauf angewiesen, die Widerstände an den BatterieSimulator anzupassen?

Den BatterieSimulator nur minimal belasten? Bedeutet das, dass Du eigentlich hochohmigere Widerstände benötigst?



sunny22 schrieb:


> Bauchgefühl sagt 1-1,5kW kann man damit verheizen. Werden dann so um die 3-400°C heiß.


Meinst Du 1..1,5 kW für alle drei Widerstände in Summe oder pro Widerstand? 
Ist zwar nur der Faktor 3, aber wäre evtl. trotzdem ein fataler Unterschied für die Widerstände.


----------



## sunny22 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Meinst Du 1..1,5 kW für alle drei Widerstände in Summe oder pro Widerstand?
> Ist zwar nur der Faktor 3, aber wäre evtl. trotzdem fatal für die Widerstände.


Für das ganze Gebilde.


----------



## Kabeläffle (5 Mai 2022)

Ich wäre da vorsichtiger.  
Wahrscheinlich halten die Widerstände 10A dauerhaft aus.
Das wären dann 240W, bei 24V.
Kurzfristig sollten auch 30A gehen. 
Dann wären aber bereits 72V notwendig.
Mehr Strom sollte man den Flachstecker nicht antun.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Also bei 20 A und 2,4 Ω kämen wir auf 960 W.
So ca. 300 W pro Widerstand hätte ich auch geschätzt, Aber meine Meinung/Schätzung ist da total unmassgeblich.

Was sagst Du dazu, Oliver? Trifft das Deine Erwartung oder sind wir noch weit davon entfernt?
( So ganz komme ich von meinen löchernden Fragen anscheinend doch nicht los.  🤣 )



Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Mehr Strom sollte man den Flachstecker nicht antun.


Stimmt, das ist ja auch noch ein Gesichtspunkt, an dem wir uns orientieren können.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Du könntest also Deinen BatterieSimulator an die Widerstände anpassen und bist nicht darauf angewiesen, die Widerstände an den BatterieSimulator anzupassen?


Richtig, dem Batteriesimulator kann ich vorgeben was er liefern soll.
Ganz ausfahren kann ich ihn eh nicht, dass gibt der Hausanschluss und die Sicherungen nicht her, ist ein 500kW Trümmer.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Den BatterieSimulator nur minimal belasten? Bedeutet das, dass Du eigentlich hochohmigere Widerstände benötigst?


Wäre schön, dann könnte ich die Spannung etwas hochschrauben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Also bei 20 A und 2,4 Ω kämen wir auf 960 W.
> So ca. 300 W pro Widerstand hätte ich auch geschätzt, Aber meine Meinung/Schätzung ist da total unmassgeblich.
> 
> Was sagst Du dazu, Oliver? Trifft das Deine Erwartung oder sind wir noch weit davon entfernt?


Damit kann ich denke mal leben. Bei dem Simulator kommt es ab und zu zu Fehlerm im Zwischenkreis und da wollte ich mal etwas experimentieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2022)

In Verbindung mit einem Eimer Wasser kannst du die Belastungsgrenze temporär erhöhen .


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einem Eimer Wasser kannst du die Belastungsgrenze temporär erhöhen .


Danke für den Tipp, dann kann ich ja auch mal kurz auf UMAX von 1200V DC schalten, super.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, dann kann ich ja auch mal kurz auf UMAX von 1200V DC schalten, super.


Na dann nimm halt einen etwas größeren Eimer.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, dann kann ich ja auch mal kurz auf UMAX von 1200V DC schalten, super.


Dann aber bitte nicht vergessen ...
- Wasser ist auch ganz schön teuer, zumal man meistens die AbwasserKosten gleich mitberechnet bekommt. Willst Du wirklich nachweisen müssen, dass Du die Wassermengen komplett verdampfst?
- Au ha, 1200 V DC im WasserEimer? Da könnte nach dem Test noch mehr im Eimer sein ... ich denke dabei daran, dass Du so ganz nebenbei auch KnallGas produzieren würdest.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja auch mal kurz auf UMAX von 1200V DC schalten, super.


Da wirst Du wohl auch die Kabel Deines Experimentalaufbaus mit kühlen müssen, damit die die 500 A aushalten.
Wie schnell werden eigentlich 10 Liter Wasser von 600 kW Heizleistung verdampft oder elektrolysiert?  

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2022)

Ich würde mir mit den Abmessungen mal ein paar Datenblätter von existierenden Bremswiderständen ansehen, z.B. diese hier: https://www.schuetze24.com/leistungsschuetze/zubehoer/lastwiderstaende

Wenn ich bei deinen Widerständen ca. 150 mm Höhe annehme, dann besitzen dort Widerstände mit ähnlichen Abmessungen 133 Watt bei 100% ED, ohne Abdeckung +10% also 150 Watt. Allerdings steht da nicht die Temperatur die der Widerstand dann erreicht, dann hätte man einen Schätzwert für den thermischen Widerstand für eine solche Spule, waagerecht liegend mit natürlicher Konvektion. Ich habe für die Anordnung keine Werte gefunden. Wo ich früher gearbeitet habe, haben wir auch als Sonderanfertigung Widerstandsspulen gewickelt, da weiß ich zumindest, dass wir einige Werte im eigenen Versuch ermittelt haben.


----------



## s_kraut (5 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einem Eimer Wasser kannst du die Belastungsgrenze temporär erhöhen .


Schwallartig gießen, dabei Sicherheitsabstand einhalten, darauf achten dass kein geschlossener Strahl entsteht. Gute Schuhe tragen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2022)

Wo ich früher in der Instandsetzung von elektrischen Maschinen gearbeitet habe, hatten wir diverse Wasserwiderstände zum Testen. An einer kleinen Variante haben wir beispielsweise Schweißtrafos getestet. Da stand im Keller ein Wasserbecken, in das sich ferngesteuert über einen Motor Metallplatten absenken ließen. Zum Testen von Generatoren hatten wir ein 500 Liter Faß aus Polyamid. Das wurde mit Wasser gefüllt. Dann gab es eine Konstruktion mit drei dicken Metallplatten die an den Gabelstapler gehängt wurde. Dann wurde der Stapler und der Salzgehalt des Wassers dem gewünschten Lastzustand angepasst. Wir hatten Generatoren bis max. 500 kW, da lässt sich natürlich nicht ganz so lange Vollast simulieren. Und beim Herausziehen der Platten aus dem kochenden Wasser gab es schöne Funkenspiele.


----------



## winnman (6 Mai 2022)

So ähnlich wie Thomas würde ich das auch machen.

Kunststoffbehälter, 2 ordentliche Bleche rein, bisschen Salz, Wasserschlauch zum Nachfüllen was verdunstet.
Das ganze im Freien wegen Knallgas.

Da sollte sich auch dein  500kW Gerät ordentlich testen lassen.


----------



## knarf (6 Mai 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Da wirst Du wohl auch die Kabel Deines Experimentalaufbaus mit kühlen müssen, damit die die 500 A aushalten.
> Wie schnell werden eigentlich 10 Liter Wasser von 600 kW Heizleistung verdampft oder elektrolysiert?
> 
> Harald


Hallo Harald,
ich komme auf 5,57 s.

Q= m*c*deltaT
Q= 10 kg * 4,18 kJ/kg*K * 80K    Erwärmung von 20°C Wasser um 80°C auf 100°C
Q= 3344 kJ = 3344 kWs

P=600 kW

600 kW * x = 3344 kWs

x= 3344 kWs / 600 kW


x= 5,57 s


Gruß Frank


----------



## JoopB (6 Mai 2022)

> Hallo Harald,
> ich komme auf 5,57 s.


Das stimt nicht gans, In dieser Zeit wird das Wasser von 20 auf 100 Grad C erhitzt.
Fur die verdampfung is nochmals 2256 kj /kg benotigt.

Das gesamt leistung om 10 liter zu verdampfen ist 22560 + 3344 kWs - 25904 kWs.

28904/600 = 43,173  sec

Gruss  Joop


----------



## knarf (6 Mai 2022)

Hallo JoopB,
stimmt da hast Du recht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Plan_B (6 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Au ha, 1200 V DC im WasserEimer?





PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie schnell werden eigentlich 10 Liter Wasser von 600 kW Heizleistung verdampft





JoopB schrieb:


> 43,173 sec


Ich möchte hier eine weiter These dazustellen:
Die Widerstände sind vor dem Wasser verdampft. Ergo stimmt @JoopB seine Rechnung nicht (für diesen speziellen Fall).
Warum?
Ab einer gewissen verdampften Menge haben wir nur noch eine Teilbedeckung.
So.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier eine weiter These dazustellen:
> Die Widerstände sind vor dem Wasser verdampft.


Also unbedingt zum Schutz der Widerstände die dünnen Käbelchen beibehalten, damit die ggfs noch vorherer verdampfen!

Es fehlt bei den Betrachtungen übrigens noch die Abhängigkeit des SiedePunktes vom Luftdruck. Nur Thomas_v2.1 hat bisher dieses Thema indirekt angekratzt.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da stand *im Keller* ein Wasserbecken, ...


Warum im Keller, trotz der KnallGasEntwicklung? Na klar doch, je tiefer gelegen, desto höher der Luftdruck und damit der SiedePunkt!


----------



## knarf (6 Mai 2022)

JoopB schrieb:


> Das stimt nicht gans, In dieser Zeit wird das Wasser von 20 auf 100 Grad C erhitzt.
> Fur die verdampfung is nochmals 2256 kj /kg benotigt.
> 
> Das gesamt leistung om 10 liter zu verdampfen ist 22560 + 3344 kWs - 25904 kWs.
> ...


Hallo JoopB,
um Haralds Idee an die Grenze zu bringen, komme ich nach weiteren 122s und idealen Bedingungen(keine Verluste) und bei konstantem Druck von 1 bar absolut auf Heißdampf mit 2000 grd Celsius. Dann ist das Mollier-Diagramm am Ende.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wo ich früher in der Instandsetzung von elektrischen Maschinen gearbeitet habe, hatten wir diverse Wasserwiderstände zum Testen. An einer kleinen Variante haben wir beispielsweise Schweißtrafos getestet. Da stand im Keller ein Wasserbecken, in das sich ferngesteuert über einen Motor Metallplatten absenken ließen. Zum Testen von Generatoren hatten wir ein 500 Liter Faß aus Polyamid. Das wurde mit Wasser gefüllt. Dann gab es eine Konstruktion mit drei dicken Metallplatten die an den Gabelstapler gehängt wurde. Dann wurde der Stapler und der Salzgehalt des Wassers dem gewünschten Lastzustand angepasst. Wir hatten Generatoren bis max. 500 kW, da lässt sich natürlich nicht ganz so lange Vollast simulieren. Und beim Herausziehen der Platten aus dem kochenden Wasser gab es schöne Funkenspiele.


So eine Konstruktion kenne von Kirmes-Karussellen von "damals". Aus meinen Kinderwagen heraus erkannte ich durch einen Spalt im Unterbau vom Karussell ein Wasserfass, in das über einen Seilzug beim Anfahren parallele Platten eintauchten, ähnlich eines Drehkondensators. Natürlich war mir schon damals klar, dass man damit den Strom beim Beschleunigen begrenzte. Eine Karussellfahrt kostete übrigens zwanzig Ost-Pfennige.

, ok, ich konnte schon laufen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So eine Konstruktion kenne von Kirmes-Karussellen von "damals". Aus meinen Kinderwagen heraus erkannte ich durch einen Spalt im Unterbau vom Karussell ein Wasserfass, in das über einen Seilzug beim Anfahren parallele Platten eintauchten, ähnlich eines Drehkondensators. Natürlich war mir schon damals klar, dass man damit den Strom beim Beschleunigen begrenzte. Eine Karussellfahrt kostete übrigens zwanzig Ost-Pfennige.


Mein damaliger Chef der sich die ganzen Konstruktionen ausgedacht hat, ist aus der damaligen DDR geflohen. Da hat er wohl sowas mitgenommen. Eine richtige Lastbank mit Widerständen und Lüfter ist natürlich viel komfortabler, aber kostet gleich ein Vielfaches. Wenn du nur für ein paar Minuten mal ein paar hundert kW verheizen willst, dann ist das mit dem Wasserbad eine wirklich kostengünstige Lösung. Darf mittlerweile aber wohl niemand mehr sehen, wenn da jemand drei offene Metallplatten an 400V am Stapler hängend unter Funkenflug in ein Wasserbecken eintauchen lässt. In der Ausbildung war das natürlich ganz großes Kino.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier eine weiter These dazustellen:
> Die Widerstände sind vor dem Wasser verdampft. Ergo stimmt @JoopB seine Rechnung nicht (für diesen speziellen Fall).
> Warum?
> Ab einer gewissen verdampften Menge haben wir nur noch eine Teilbedeckung.
> So.


Dazu kommt noch was:
Wenn der Widerstand Wasser verdampft, dann befindet sich der Widerstand an der Stelle nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern im Dampf. 
Der Dampf wird die Hitze wesentlich schlechter abtransportieren. 
Die Temperatur liegt nicht mehr bei <100°C sondern deutlich darüber.
Je nach Einbaulage wird nur noch das untere Eck des Widerstands im Wasser liegen, der Rest in einer Dampf-Säule.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2022)

Dann kommt noch was dazu:
Wenn der Widerstand nicht mehr im Wasser liegt, wird er womöglich rot glühend und gibt seine Wärme nicht nur durch Konvektion sondern auch in größerem Ausmaß durch Strahlungswärme ab.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Mai 2022)

Dann kommt nochwas dazu:
Wenn der Widerstand ordentlich glüht, oxidiert seine Oberfläche (brennt und verdampft selbst).
Dadurch wird er kleiner, dünner - kennen wir alle von der guten alten Glühbirne.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Dadurch wird er kleiner, dünner - kennen wir alle von der guten alten Glühbirne.


Dadurch wird der Widerstand kleiner?
Das "Bauteil" Widerstand wird schwerer und in den Abmessungen grösser durch die Oxidation.
Der WiderstandsDraht wird dünner durch das Verdampfen und damit das Bauteil leichter und "kleiner".
Der WiderstandsWert wird durch den schlechteren Leitwert des Oxids und den abnehmenden Querschnitt des Drahtes grösser.
Die dünnste Stelle hat den grössten WiderstandsWert. Dadurch erhöht sich die Temperatur hier am stärksten (grösserer SpannungsAbfall bei gleich grossem Strom und P = U * I. Wirkung wie von SchmelzSicherung bekannt).


----------



## s_kraut (6 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dadurch wird der Widerstand kleiner?
> Das "Bauteil" Widerstand wird schwerer und in den Abmessungen grösser durch die Oxidation.
> Der WiderstandsDraht wird dünner durch das Verdampfen und damit das Bauteil leichter und "kleiner".
> Der WiderstandsWert wird durch den schlechteren Leitwert des Oxids und den abnehmenden Querschnitt des Drahtes grösser.
> Die dünnste Stelle hat den grössten WiderstandsWert. Dadurch erhöht sich die Temperatur hier am stärksten (grösserer SpannungsAbfall bei gleich grossem Strom und P = U * I. Wirkung wie von SchmelzSicherung bekannt).


Ich seh schon, Zeit für Praxistests  🤠


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, Zeit für Praxistests  🤠


 Gut mampf!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Eine Karussellfahrt kostete übrigens zwanzig Ost-Pfennige.
> 
> , ok, ich konnte schon laufen.


Aber für den kleinen Onkel Dagobert waren 20 Ost-Pfennig
ein Wucher, die hat er lieber in den Safe gelegt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So eine Konstruktion kenne von Kirmes-Karussellen von "damals". Aus meinen Kinderwagen heraus erkannte ich durch einen Spalt im Unterbau vom Karussell ein Wasserfass, in das über einen Seilzug beim Anfahren parallele Platten eintauchten, ähnlich eines Drehkondensators. Natürlich war mir schon damals klar, dass man damit den Strom beim Beschleunigen begrenzte. Eine Karussellfahrt kostete übrigens zwanzig Ost-Pfennige.
> 
> , ok, ich konnte schon laufen.





s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, Zeit für Praxistests  🤠


Und da sieht man das der Karussell-Betreiber nicht auf Zack
war, anstatt Wasser zu verdampfen, besser Würstchen grillen.
Karussell fahren macht hungrig und Würstchenstände werden 
auf einer Kirmes immer benötigt.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, Zeit für Praxistests  🤠


Zigfach während der Ausbildung gemacht.


----------



## ducati (7 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Mein damaliger Chef der sich die ganzen Konstruktionen ausgedacht hat, ist aus der damaligen DDR geflohen. Da hat er wohl sowas mitgenommen. Eine richtige Lastbank mit Widerständen und Lüfter ist natürlich viel komfortabler, aber kostet gleich ein Vielfaches.


Auf Grund steigender Materialengpässe wird dieses Expertenwissen grad immer relevanter...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2022)

Womit wir beim "UFO" angekommen sind. Einige von euch werden es kennen.









			https://www.traditionsverband-aartalkaserne-herbornseelbach.de/img-0884-1024x768_c1000_800.jpg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber für den kleinen Onkel Dagobert waren 20 Ost-Pfennig
> ein Wucher, die hat er lieber in den Safe gelegt.


Damals hatte ich meine Sponsoren .


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Damals hatte ich meine Sponsoren .


Ob die Sponsoren wohl ausgereicht hätten, um auch einen Safe anzuschaffen?



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Womit wir beim "UFO" angekommen sind. Einige von euch werden es kennen.


Tauchsieder kenne ich noch sehr gut, aber die UFO-Variante ist mir neu.
Woraus wurden sie gebastelt und warum gab es ausgerechnet davon in der DDR genügend Material, die vielen NVA-Soldaten damit zu versorgen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2022)

Die Blechdeckel bestanden aus den Dosen, in denen die Klarsichtscheiben der Gasmasken verpackt waren. Zwei dieser Deckel wurden durch einen Druckknopf der ABC-Schutzanzüge verbunden und mit zwei Drähten verknotet. Das verlinkte Bild zeigt die Luxusvariante mit Schuko-Stecker. Ich hatte damals einen kleinen Tauchsieder benutzt, hatte in drei Jahren Dienstzeit aber auch einige davon eingebüßt. Manch ein "Genosse" hatte aber tatsächlich ein Ufo verwendet. Elektrogeräte waren verboten, außer solchen wie Taschenlampen und Rasierer. Und wenn man vom OvD erwischt wurde, wurden sie auf Nimmerwiedersehen einkassiert. Nicht einmal ein kleines Radio durfte man besitzen, geschweige denn benutzen. Den Sender RIAS (Rundfunk im amerikanischen Sektor) aus der Masurenallee hatte ich dennoch gehört, bis ich auch dabei erwischt wurde. Das Radio bekam ich allerdings zur Entlassung wieder zurück.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Blechdeckel bestanden aus den Dosen, in denen die Klarsichtscheiben der Gasmasken verpackt waren. Zwei dieser Deckel wurden mit einem Druckknopf der ABC-Schutzanzüge verbunden und mit zwei Drähten verknotet. Das verlinkte Bild zeigt die Luxusvariante mit Schuko-Stecker.


Danke, Dagobert. Den SchukoStecker und das Kabel konnte ich identifizieren, aber bei dem Druckknopf und den DosenDeckeln habe ich leider versagt.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nicht einmal ein kleines Radio durfte man besitzen, geschweige denn benutzen.


Nicht einmal ein kleines Radio? Ich hätte angenommen, kleine Radios wären um ein Vielfaches verbotener gewesen als diese vergleichsweise harmlosen, selbstgebauten Tauchsieder.  Diese Tauchsieder haben doch ihr Problem ggfs selbsttätig gelöst/beseitigt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Mai 2022)

Man findet im Internet leider nur sehr wenige Bilder zu den Dingern. Wahrscheinlich soll man auch gar keine Details erkennen, wegen Industriespionage und so. Ja, Radios waren um ein Vielfaches verbotener als Ufus. Man sollte sich ja vom Regimentssender berieseln lassen. Auf jeder Stube hing hierfür über der Tür ein Lautsprecher. Auf dem Lautsprecher stand am Wochenende mein Radio, was lange Zeit nie aufgefallen war, bis der Moderator vom Sender RIAS Berlin aus der Masurenallee erzählte, während der OvD gerade seinen sonntäglichen Rundgang machte. Der OvD wollte von mir wissen, wo denn die Masurenallee liege. Ich sagte ihm, ich hätte keine Ahnung, da ich da so selten hin komme. Naja, er musste seiner Pflicht nachkommen.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ich konnte keinen Widerstand leisten .


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben, ich konnte keinen Widerstand leisten .


Und dennoch ist es offTopic, da Du ja *keinen* Widerstand leisten konntest. 🤣


----------

